# Dish Network remote with "On Demand" button?



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

I was scrolling through channels late last night and ended up stopping on Starz Kids and it was between movies. Anyway, there was a Dish commercial on explaining to kids how to access their favs by "pressing the On Demand button on the remote"...it even showed a picture of it.

I looked for it on DN's site and on ebay, but can't find it. Is it available anywhere?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It only comes with certain receivers... I know it comes with the 922 and Hopper/Joeys, for example.


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It only comes with certain receivers... I know it comes with the 922 and Hopper/Joeys, for example.


I have a 722 with Sling, will it work?


----------



## LouF_Dish (Dec 1, 2011)

LJR said:


> I was scrolling through channels late last night and ended up stopping on Starz Kids and it was between movies. Anyway, there was a Dish commercial on explaining to kids how to access their favs by "pressing the On Demand button on the remote"...it even showed a picture of it.
> 
> I looked for it on DN's site and on ebay, but can't find it. Is it available anywhere?


Depending on the receiver or remote model the onDemand button on the lower right corner of the Dish remote will bring up the onDemand, or DishHome Menus.

On the 922/Hopper, this button brings up the OnDemand Menu. This is found on a model 40.0 remote (Found on the label on the back of the remote, at the top)

The following remotes bring up the DishHome Menus:
20.x, 21.x. 32.0, 5.x, 6.x, 8.x, 10.1, 3.x and 4.x.

*What is DishHome?*
DISH Network's Interactive TV (iTV) service, DishHOME, is a convenient way for our subscribers to access a menu of selectable categories of interest.

*What is DISH Online?*
DISH subscribers and non-subscribers can access our new interactive video portal at dishonline.com that allows users to watch a variety of free online content, with the added benefit for DISH customers to view exclusive videos based on their subscription. This portal provides access to unique streaming and downloadable content such as movies, TV shows, clips and more.

DISH Online enables us to provide traditional content and content not available via satellite to customers. In addition, this new portal also provides customers with DISH Remote Access functionality and the ability to purchase and download On Demand movies to their compatible receivers.

:flag: Olympic Gold! GO USA !!! :flag:


----------

